# Bit for routing kitchen cabinet groove.



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi:

I have completed a kitchen cabinet and want something more decorative than the edge routed roundover result I now have. I want to rout a groove about two inches in from the edge of the door in the shape of a rectangle. The edge cutting bits I have do not do this. What type of bit do I need here? An inlay cutting bit perhaps? Please advise. Thank you.


Spellers of the world untie!

Raybo.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

raybo said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have completed a kitchen cabinet and want something more decorative than the edge routed roundover result I now have. I want to rout a groove about two inches in from the edge of the door in the shape of a rectangle. The edge cutting bits I have do not do this. What type of bit do I need here? An inlay cutting bit perhaps? Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi Raybo - couple of things come to mind. A faux raised panel bit would give some illusion of a raised panel. Or, I used a pointed roundover to put a bead around the perimeter about an inch inside the drawer edge.
Both bits are available at MLCS an other places.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

You could also use a core box bit. It all depends on the size and profile you want.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

raybo said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have completed a kitchen cabinet and want something more decorative than the edge routed roundover result I now have. I want to rout a groove about two inches in from the edge of the door in the shape of a rectangle. The edge cutting bits I have do not do this. What type of bit do I need here? An inlay cutting bit perhaps? Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi Raybo:

There's another discussion about something like this going on in another thread. The question there is do you want a radius-ed corner or a square corner. The solution was an "angle-ease" by WoodHaven for the square corner (not cheap but doable.) Alternatively you could make your own with instructions from Santé (search Santé on this forum.) The angle-ease is a jig and will guide the router. Santé's solution is a full method and includes plunge capability as well as angles and will accept jigs in its own right.

I hope "untie" is a typo, not a spelling misteak?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raybo

Just about any router bit you have will do the job, if it's free of a bearing on the top of the router bit it will work, you just need to make a simple frame template and use your brass/steel guides to rub on the inside of template.

Use some 1/2" thick MDF for the template, rip up some MDF that is 4" wide, then glue them like a picture frame and use some tape to stick it to the door frame..

==========



raybo said:


> Hi:
> 
> I have completed a kitchen cabinet and want something more decorative than the edge routed roundover result I now have. I want to rout a groove about two inches in from the edge of the door in the shape of a rectangle. The edge cutting bits I have do not do this. What type of bit do I need here? An inlay cutting bit perhaps? Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Raybo*



jschaben said:


> Hi Raybo - couple of things come to mind. A faux raised panel bit would give some illusion of a raised panel. Or, I used a pointed roundover to put a bead around the perimeter about an inch inside the drawer edge.
> Both bits are available at MLCS an other places.


Thank you for your reply. I will try the faux raised panel bit from MLCS. The pointed round over look did not appeal to my Honey Do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raybo

Point out to the " Honey Do " how easy it is to wipe out a round bottom slot unlike a sq.bottom slot  spaghetti sauce likes to jump out of the pot and get on the doors  now and than..

====== 



raybo said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will try the faux raised panel bit from MLCS. The pointed round over look did not appeal to my Honey Do.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

raybo said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will try the faux raised panel bit from MLCS. The pointed round over look did not appeal to my Honey Do.


Hi Ray, the trick with the pointed roundover is to route two grooves parallel to each other exactly 1/4" apart. You end up with a bead look as you see quite often on beadboard wainscotting. Keeping the grooves exactly 1/4" apart and parallel is no big trick. I just switched between 1/2" and 1" guide bushings without needing to change the guide strips nor depth of cut. 
I kinda like the look of that faux raised panel also but, a Bj pointed out, you may want the round nosed one. Either way, as long as she is happy, everyone usually is.


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

Foisted on my own leotard.


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Hi Raybo - couple of things come to mind. A faux raised panel bit would give some illusion of a raised panel. Or, I used a pointed roundover to put a bead around the perimeter about an inch inside the drawer edge.
> Both bits are available at MLCS an other places.


I will try it. Thanks. Raybo


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

tdublyou said:


> You could also use a core box bit. It all depends on the size and profile you want.


I will try it. Thanks. Raybo.


----------

